

This Chart Shows Why Apple is the Greatest Tech Company of This Century - puranjay
http://startupdispatch.com/opinion/this-chart-shows-why-apple-is-the-greatest-tech-company-of-this-century/

======
olalonde
Given that we still have 88 years to go, isn't it a bit early to discuss who
is the greatest of this century?

